# Why Canon photographers angry NASA, who not use Canon Cameras and Lenses ?.



## surapon (Jun 26, 2015)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=08j1f_ZCGpg

Dear Friends.
One of my dear friend send me this Link = Youtube and I want to share with you.
Have FUN, and have a great weekend, Sir/ Madame.
Surapon


----------



## Click (Jun 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing, Mr Surapon.

Have a great weekend,Sir.


----------



## surapon (Jun 26, 2015)

Click said:


> Thanks for sharing, Mr Surapon.
> 
> Have great weekend,Sir.



You are welcome, Sir, Dear Friend Mr. Click.
I know The weak point of Fluorite crystal for long time from my dear friend "Optical Engineer" at Canon Company. He told me that, That Why, Canon use the White color finish of the "L" Lenses ( Which use some Fluorite Crystal as the part of the total Lens), to not let the Outer Material of Lens Expand and contract, and harm the Lens component when we use under hot sun, Which Black color Lens do.
BUT, I do not know, it So bad until the NASA not use Canon Photography Equipment.
Nice to talk to you, Sir---Have a great weekend. And happy hunting = for great Photos.
Surapon


----------



## Don Haines (Jun 26, 2015)

One would think that they would put delicate instruments in soft foam for the launch.......


----------



## Deleted member 91053 (Jun 26, 2015)

Note to self - do not take your lenses into outer space!


----------



## neuroanatomist (Jun 27, 2015)

Well, now Nikon has (innovatively) copied Canon's use of fluorite elements. What's a space program to do? Oh my...


----------



## Phenix205 (Jun 27, 2015)

Should've used Zeiss if they were looking for the best. NASA's engineer got to be a Nikon fanboy.


----------



## East Wind Photography (Jun 27, 2015)

surapon said:


> Click said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks for sharing, Mr Surapon.
> ...



Yes but thats not the only reason nasa has chosen Nikon. NASA had to put out a bid for camera bodies that could withstand elevated levels of radiation that are experienced in space. For those not familiar with how govt contracting works, they had to submit a bid for a set of requirements which any vendor could respond to. They typically take the lowest bidder when all other technical aspects are met. Nikon was willing to build their gear with radiation hardened components for space use for less $$$. 

I don't seriously believe anyone is really angry that they chose Nikon...except maybe canon who possibly bid too high or provided a proof of concept model that didn't pass the tests nasa threw at it.

This happens in the military all of the time from toilet seats to stinger missiles.


----------



## privatebydesign (Jun 27, 2015)

This has come up before, and is not true.

NASA have a least two Canon lenses with flourite elements in currently on the ISS, along with at least one C500.

As East Wind said, it was just that Nikon were prepared to do the work NASA wanted for less for stills bodies, they have certainly launched much more delicate things than a Canon lens into orbit.


----------



## meywd (Jun 27, 2015)

http://www.digitalmedia-world.com/Cameras/codex-canon-c500-record-spacex-mission-to-international-space-station.html



> Meanwhile, footage of the flight is being captured by a Canon Cinema EOS C500 camera, recording to a Codex 4K recording system. The astronauts onboard the International Space Station are using the camera and Codex to capture a set of pre-determined shots at 4K resolution for an upcoming IMAX production, tentatively titled ‘A Perfect Planet’.


----------



## 1982chris911 (Jun 30, 2015)

I guess they also have a problem to justify the cost of changing systems after they started with Nikon even if Canon would offer a slight advantage... I mean every kg transported to the IS costs 10.000 USD so changing the whole equipment after some time would be a quite costly thing. 

Also Astronaut training takes long time and using the cameras which is a part of this maybe started 3-5 years ago - so change is not so easy ... 

Further there may be certain characteristics or materials one of the two manufactures does not deliver (aside from the radiation hardened construction) which made Canon a no go when they decided first about the system ... as Nasa makes a lot of image processing software for its own use by itself, it is maybe also sth. with the files or how RAWs are made by Nikon in contrast to Canon which makes them just better suited ...


----------



## AcutancePhotography (Aug 3, 2015)

First world problems.


----------



## siegsAR (Aug 6, 2015)

AcutancePhotography said:


> First world problems.


Meanwhile, Yongnuo lenses are used by CNSA with their space program. ;D


----------

